# ROSE The Jester 6 Freeride tauglich? Oder doch das Beef Cake DH 2 ?



## BizzlMix (10. April 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte mir ein neues Fahrrad kaufen in die richtung Fr/Dh, und bin dabei auf das Jester 6 gestoßen. (soll ja eine mischung aus Fr und Dirt sein Stimmt das?)
nun wollte ich fragen ob das Slopestylebike Freeride tauglich ist, also auch so 2-3m drops aushält.Oder ist das Bike nur für Dirt geeignet? Ich fahre im moment Dirt und wollte dies eig. nicht komplet aufgeben, möchte aber gerne mit freeride downhill anfangen.
Dirt war nie so richtig mein ding aber ich mochte halt die boden tricks und das springen.

Sonst würde ich mir das Beef Cake DH 2 kaufen was ich auch sehr interesant finde. 
Aber eine doppelbrücke für einen anfänger ist bestimmt ein bischen overkill.?


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2012)

du hast das hier bereits gesehen?
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/fahrraeder/mtb-fully/the-jester-2012/
also, wenn du dich nicht direkt bei rose erkundigen wilst, wofür das rad ausgelegt ist,
findest du mit den stichwörtern aus dem text zum jester bestimmt ein paar weitere infos über die sufu


du weißt vielleicht noch nicht so recht, was downhill für dich bedeuten 
würde. ich bin meistens nur auf meinem jimbo  (und demnächst endlich auf einem entourage - hehe) auf downhillstrecken unterwegs
das fördert zwar in gewisser weise die fahrtechnik, ist aber noch nicht das wahre downhillvergnügen.
mehr würde es die spezielle fahrtechnik fördern, wenn ich mit 180 oder 200 mm auf dh-strecken unterwegs wäre. 

wenn z.b. du in bikeparks bist, kannst du dir bei den bikestationen passende dh-räder  für ruppige strecken leihen. 
probier das mal aus, damit näherst du dich deiner frage von der richtigen seite aus an.

ob du eine doppelbrücke möchtest, oder nicht, wirst du dann euch leichter einschätzen können.
overdressed? wenn´s das richtige ist, solltest du das nehmen. schämen brauchst du dich für mehr federweg nicht. 
es sollte aber vor allem im laufe der zeit für dich passend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BizzlMix (10. April 2012)

Hmm... OK das was bei rose auf der seite stand ist mir garnicht aufgefallen .
Für mich heist Downhill halt so viel wie einfach den berg runter brettern.
Was ich auch geil finde ,also ich liebe es möglichst schnell zu fahren
und dabei ein bischen zu springen.

Ich weis halt nur nicht was für mich (als anfänger) gut ist. 
ich will aber aufjeden fall schnell sein und dabei springen.

Ein gutes Fahrrad zu finden ist einfach schwer.


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2012)

jo stimmt
und bei den preisen auch noch eine schwere entscheidung

ich konnt auf deiner profilseite nicht sehen, 
woher du kommst, aber du hast vielleicht  einen abwechslungsreichen 
park bei dir in der nähe oder  ein paar jungs mit einer eigenen strecke im wald...

wenn du vorher testest und nicht auf gut glück kaufst, 
kannst du dir eine menge geld sparen


und einen hab ich noch:
wenn du dir ein dh-bike leihst,
fahr mit ein paar jungs die strecke runter, die vernünftig sind 
und dazu noch was können, nur dann kriegst du mit, wie spassig dh sein kann.
(nicht alle pyjamaträger können gut rad fahren)


----------



## BizzlMix (10. April 2012)

Ich komme aus Gelsenkirchen  (habe ich auch noch nicht in mein profil eingefügt).
Da wo ich immer hinfahren würde und hin fahre ,halt noch mir meinem dirt,
ist herten (hoppenbruch).
Und mit einem dirt ist das halt nicht so spaßig die halde runter zu fahren und zuspringen , ein dirt ist ja eig auch nicht dafürt da.
Ich konnte bis jetzt auch noch nicht alt so viele bikes test fahren es waren 4 bikes: Rose Beef Cake Fr2 , Rockrider Fr6 das scott voltage 30 und halt das Beef Cake Dh2 die bikes  zwar nicht die gantse halde runter sonder nur ein stück.
Wobei mir das DH irgendwie am besten gefallen hat  .
Das Fr2 da fande ich die Gabel naja wie soll ich das sagen komisch  , ich kann das irgendwie nicht beschreiben. Die anderen beiden fande ich jetzt nicht sehr toll.


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2012)

Also wenn ich das alles lese, dann denke ich, dass weder das Jester, noch das Beef Cake die richtige Wahl ist. Downhill ist imho der Sport, der nur in Verbindung mit einem Lift oder den ganzen Tag den Berg hoch schieben verbunden ist. Da reden wir über 180 - 2xx mm Federweg, die man auch nicht mehr Berg hoch pedallieren kann. Mit so einer Maschine dirtest Du aber auch nicht mehr, was Du mit dem Jester machen kannst. Das Jester würde ich aber z.B. nicht mit in den DH Park nach Willingen oder Winterberg nehmen. Winterberg vielleicht, weil da der Slopestyle Park noch ist....

Wenn ich das aber zwischen den Zeilen lese, dann legst Du es ja auch eher darauf an, in den heimischen Wäldern Abfahrten zu fahren richtig? Wenn ja, würde ich das eher in die Kategorie Enduro oder Freeride schieben. Schau Dir mal das Granite Chief oder das Uncle Jimbo an. Die dürften für Deinen Einsatzzweck Waffe genug sein. Beide Bikes könnten auch locker nen Parkbesuch überstehen, wo bei das Jimbo mehr abfahrstorientiert ist, als das Chief, welches eher auf Touren mit Abfahrpotential ausgelegt ist.


----------



## BizzlMix (11. April 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die antwort, an die fahrrÃ¤der habe ich auch schonmal gedacht.
Also ich hÃ¤tte schongerne so 160mm federweg.
KÃ¶nntet ihr mir den noch andere fahrrÃ¤der empfehlen muss auch nicht unbedingt rose sein , und sollte nicht mehr als 1800â¬ kosten gÃ¼nstiger ist natÃ¼rlich besser .
Am liebsten natÃ¼rlich ein Fr/Dh  den das hochschieben macht mir eig nichts (gehÃ¶rt ja eigentlich auch zum sport).


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2012)

Tja, mit dem Budget bleiben Dir fast nur die Versender, da Du da am meisten Bike fürs Geld bekommen aber ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Du erst einmal klären solltest was Du willst. "schon gerne so 160mm" und "FR/DH" passt da so gar nicht unter einen Hut. Ich halte zwar nicht viel von den Kategorien aber hier mal eine grobe Übersicht:

All Mountain (AM): 140/150mm
Enduro: 160/170mm
Freeride/Downhill (FR/DH): ab 180mm

(Jetzt komm mir keiner mit AM+, Freeride light und dem Geschwafel  )


----------



## BizzlMix (12. April 2012)

Hmm... also ich würde gerne Fr/Dh fahren also so 180mm Federweg.


----------



## -MIK- (12. April 2012)

Na dann ist die Sache doch klar oder? Beef Cake FR, wenn es Alternativen sein sollen YT TuEs, Canyon Torque, Votec SR oder VR....


----------



## BizzlMix (12. April 2012)

OK, danke für deine hilfe und die bikes sehen auch sehr gut aus ,vor allem das YT Tues.
Ich gucke trz. noch weiter evtl. finde ich ja auch ein gutes gebrauchtes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

